# Flights from Lahore(Pakistan) to Perth (Australia)



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear All;

I am planning to fly to Perth from Lahore (Pakistan) with my family (Wife and one year old Son) in April/May 2012.In this regard, I have done a preliminary fact finding exercise,but could not find any airline operating direct from Lahore to Perth.

All relevant and thrifty members out there are requested to provide their valuable feedback especially w.r.t the following two set of questions:

1- As no airline is operating from Lahore to Perth,what are other cost effective alternates?Which airline is the best one operating in Pakistan dealing in routes leading to Perth?Any connecting flight arrangement?

2-What is the maximum baggage(KGs) we could carry,both checked and unchecked?In case of excess baggage,what is procedure and way out suggested?What is the extra luggage allowance for Permanent residents and how to avail?

Any other suggestion/recommendation would be highly appreciated.

Thanks

Hassan


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

I dont think there is any. You will have to fly to sydney/melbourne first.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

rackspace said:


> I dont think there is any. You will have to fly to sydney/melbourne first.


Dear RACKSPACE!

Please quote the name of airliner providing service on this route as you have mentioned.

Thanks.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

try FareCompare - Cheapest Airline Tickets, Cheap Flights, Travel Deals, Cheap Tickets and Discount Airfares


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

No flights operate directly from Pakistan to Australia.

However, you can connect through several options:

Thai Airways can do Lahore-Bangkok-Perth
Emirates can do Lahore-Dubai-Perth


Don't fly to SYD or MEL and then go to Perth, because you will be going ahead of your destination and then back-tracking...Perth is almost 3 hours by flight from SYD or MEL, so it will add a fair bit to your travel time.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

twister292 said:


> No flights operate directly from Pakistan to Australia.
> 
> However, you can connect through several options:
> 
> ...


Dear Twister292;

Thanks for your reply .

Malaysian Airline is also providing the service from Karachi-Kuala Lumpur-Perth,but the worry point is that they are only offering only 20 kg as baggage allowance for economy class.

I have checked Thai Airways option,but their fare is on a higher side as compared to Malaysian Airline.But keeping in mind the travel cost from Lahore to Karachi to catch up
Malaysian Airline flight,I feel Thai Airline Option will be the best .What is the Thai Airways baggage allowance ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear Twister292;
> 
> Thanks for your reply .
> 
> ...


Standard allowance with Thai is 20kg, but they usually let through up to 30kg without too much fuss...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

twister292 said:


> Standard allowance with Thai is 20kg, but they usually let through up to 30kg without too much fuss...


20KG only........How on earth one will be able to take all those essentials with oneself? I was thinking it should be somewhere around 40 KG.Anyways how to get allowance enhanced to 30 KG?Furthermore,how much weight in total(assuming 30KG option) for two adults and one infant would be allowed?How many pieces of unchecked and/or checked baggage?

In case of excess baggage what is cost effective way of forwarding that to Perth?

Thanks.


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> 20KG only........How on earth one will be able to take all those essentials with oneself? I was thinking it should be somewhere around 40 KG.Anyways how to get allowance enhanced to 30 KG?Furthermore,how much weight in total(assuming 30KG ain luugageoption) for two adults and one infant would be allowed?How many pieces of unchecked and/or checked baggage?
> 
> In case of excess baggage what is cost effective way of forwarding that to Perth?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Hassan,

We travelled via Thai airways from India and were given 40kg for adult and 20kg for infant. Adults get 7kg cabin allowance while there is no cabin luggage allowance for infants. 

Please call up Thai airways and get the details baggage allowance details from them. You can tell them that this is your first trip to Australia and a one-way trip. That should help you get the correct and recent information. 

While you can continue your research on the forum, also check with the airlines for any specific queries related to the infant. We made multiple calls to the airlines folks and got all our queries answered.

Hope this helps.

All the very best for your trip!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

cross said:


> Hi Hassan,
> 
> We travelled via Thai airways from India and were given 40kg for adult and 20kg for infant. Adults get 7kg cabin allowance while there is no cabin luggage allowance for infants.
> 
> ...


Yes it is helpful,for sure! Actually we are forced to chose Thai Airways,because no other airline is available from Lahore to Perth.

One more thing I would like to know,how much fare you have paid?Kindly share your experience regarding excess luggage,and your tactic to deal with it?

Last but not the least,I am confused as to whether fare is low,if one books in advance or not.Furthermore,on what underlying factor fare depends?This information will help me making an informed decision.

Thanks.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

twister292 said:


> Standard allowance with Thai is 20kg, but they usually let through up to 30kg without too much fuss...


20K per passenger?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> 20K per passenger?


Yes.

I have been allowed 30+ easily without too much fuss from Karachi and Muscat to Melbourne (both via bangkok)


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

twister292 said:


> Yes.
> 
> I have been allowed 30+ easily without too much fuss from Karachi and Muscat to Melbourne (both via bangkok)


Did you fly through emirates airline?

How to get this 30kg allowance without avoiding fuss,regardless of it being much or less.....fuss is fuss at the end of the day!

Kindly consider following as well:

1-Malaysian airline is also operating from KHI to Perth,fare also seems reasonable for two adults and an infant: Rs.98 K;

2-Thai Airways from LHR to Perth fare is very high as compared to malaysian airline,Rs.145 K,for above said passengers;

3-Emirates airline fare is sky rocketing,spiraling out of control.

I am still in middle of nowhere, cant figure out what to do.

Kindly suggest on the basis of your worthy experience.

Thanks.

Hassan


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Did you fly through emirates airline?
> 
> How to get this 30kg allowance without avoiding fuss,regardless of it being much or less.....fuss is fuss at the end of the day!
> 
> ...


I didnt have to ask for anything...my luggage weighed almost 30, and they didn't ask any questions at all 

I havent travelled with Emirates on the AU flights I've taken...they've been with THAI only...

Malaysian is also a very good airlines. If the fare difference is almost 50k, you can adjust for some extra luggage payments as well...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

twister292 said:


> I didnt have to ask for anything...my luggage weighed almost 30, and they didn't ask any questions at all
> 
> I havent travelled with Emirates on the AU flights I've taken...they've been with THAI only...
> 
> Malaysian is also a very good airlines. If the fare difference is almost 50k, you can adjust for some extra luggage payments as well...


OK ....Fine!

I think now I should focus on Malaysian and kick off all related preparations.

Thanks.


----------



## perth_mum (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi,

My husband works in the industry and it's 23kg. However, the earlier you arrive (3 hours beforehand) the better your chances of negotiating a little more without paying. 

Hope it helps 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

perth_mum said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband works in the industry and it's 23kg. However, the earlier you arrive (3 hours beforehand) the better your chances of negotiating a little more without paying.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing such an important tip!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

It is to add here that luckily* and only because of my very association with this forum,we got our tickets for one way travel from Lahore to Perth reserved through IOM at discounted prices and 40 kg each for adult and 10 Kg for infant Checked-in baggage allowance...... on Emirates Airways.....else I would have had to pay regular prices for the same tickets..... 

I couldn't forget the day I decided to apply for Australian Immigration and started from scratch.....documentation is noway an easy job....its an uphill task....but I was through and finally lodged my application after 02 years of document and requirement meeting exercise.....and then the never ending process of wait that spreads over a time-span of exactly two years we got visas for us both and our little angel(we have been blessed by him halfway - on 02-AUG-2010).....and finally today we have got our tickets to fly for new home at any place over-there..... to step up to some more tough and afresh challenges and deploy our tacit skills to exploit some unknown horizons and learn and develop at every step in that diverse culture ......

*Please let me share an excellent adage :

"Luck is when opportunity meets preparation" - Anonymous

Thanks


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> It is to add here that luckily* and only because of my very association with this forum,we got our tickets for one way travel from Lahore to Perth reserved through IOM at discounted prices and 40 kg each for adult and 10 Kg for infant Checked-in baggage allowance...... on Emirates Airways.....else I would have had to pay regular prices for the same tickets.....
> 
> I couldn't forget the day I decided to apply for Australian Immigration and started from scratch.....documentation is noway an easy job....its an uphill task....but I was through and finally lodged my application after 02 years of document and requirement meeting exercise.....and then the never ending process of wait that spreads over a time-span of exactly two years we got visas for us both and our little angel(we have been blessed by him halfway - on 02-AUG-2010).....and finally today we have got our tickets to fly for new home at any place over-there..... to step up to some more tough and afresh challenges and deploy our tacit skills to exploit some unknown horizons and learn and develop at every step in that diverse culture ......
> 
> ...


Congratulations and bon voyage!


----------



## cisfsd (Feb 25, 2012)

*Same Position*

Dear Bro
We are in same position. I also Planning to move Perth with my wife and two daughters of 6 years and 6 month old. Would like to talk so may be we can plan together. My SkypeID is cisfsd


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

cisfsd said:


> Dear Bro
> We are in same position. I also Planning to move Perth with my wife and two daughters of 6 years and 6 month old. Would like to talk so may be we can plan together. My SkypeID is cisfsd


Please let me know if I could be of any help to you.

Thanks.


----------



## karamatali (Dec 10, 2011)

Dear Hasan can you please tell me how much you paid for your one year old son?

Thanks.



Hassan_Warraich said:


> It is to add here that luckily* and only because of my very association with this forum,we got our tickets for one way travel from Lahore to Perth reserved through IOM at discounted prices and 40 kg each for adult and 10 Kg for infant Checked-in baggage allowance...... on Emirates Airways.....else I would have had to pay regular prices for the same tickets.....
> 
> I couldn't forget the day I decided to apply for Australian Immigration and started from scratch.....documentation is noway an easy job....its an uphill task....but I was through and finally lodged my application after 02 years of document and requirement meeting exercise.....and then the never ending process of wait that spreads over a time-span of exactly two years we got visas for us both and our little angel(we have been blessed by him halfway - on 02-AUG-2010).....and finally today we have got our tickets to fly for new home at any place over-there..... to step up to some more tough and afresh challenges and deploy our tacit skills to exploit some unknown horizons and learn and develop at every step in that diverse culture ......
> 
> ...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

karamatali said:


> Dear Hasan can you please tell me how much you paid for your one year old son?
> 
> Thanks.


Dear karamatali;

As I've booked/paid through IOM,so the tickets were subsidised -I've paid PKR 9,697/- for the infant.


thanks.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear All;

It is to inform to you all that we're leaving for Perth,Australia tomorrow morning through emirates airways to explore new horizons and prove our worth afresh from scratch!!

Thanks.


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear All;
> 
> It is to inform to you all that we're leaving for Perth,Australia tomorrow morning through emirates airways to explore new horizons and prove our worth afresh from scratch!!
> 
> Thanks.


May ur journey be sound and nice...
and i pray u find better opportunities...
do share ur experience when u settle dair.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

gillofrompk said:


> May ur journey be sound and nice...
> and i pray u find better opportunities...
> do share ur experience when u settle dair.


Thanks for wishes


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear All;
> 
> It is to inform to you all that we're leaving for Perth,Australia tomorrow morning through emirates airways to explore new horizons and prove our worth afresh from scratch!!
> 
> Thanks.


Good Luck and do share your experience.


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

Best of luck!


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear All;
> 
> It is to inform to you all that we're leaving for Perth,Australia tomorrow morning through emirates airways to explore new horizons and prove our worth afresh from scratch!!
> 
> Thanks.


Good luck bro , ALLAH bless you Always. Please share your experience with us too . . . .


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Hope you ve reached safe and sound Hassan


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes we've reached safe and sound...AlhamdoLilAllah! It was a mighty long journey!


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Yes we've reached safe and sound...AlhamdoLilAllah! It was a mighty long journey!


goood to hear that


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Great to hear. How long it took and what were your stop overs? Any problem faced during your journey?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> Great to hear. How long it took and what were your stop overs? Any problem faced during your journey?


We came through Emirates airways and the route was Lahore to Dubai(05 HRS of stopover)...Dubai to Perth....though flight get delayed by 02 HRS....but we reached in 12 HRS of nonstop flight,instead of 10 HRS 50 Min declared time.....no problems except the excess baggage and we've to shed one bag of 15 kilo from checked baggage and one from hand carry....attitude of Airport staff at Lahore was simply disgusting thereby adding insult to the injuries....we've been accompanied by a toddler and he was the focal point of attention and care throughout the journey....


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

How much was fare and baggage allowed by Emirates?


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> We came through Emirates airways and the route was Lahore to Dubai(05 HRS of stopover)...Dubai to Perth....though flight get delayed by 02 HRS....but we reached in 12 HRS of nonstop flight,instead of 10 HRS 50 Min declared time.....no problems except the excess baggage and we've to shed one bag of 15 kilo from checked baggage and one from hand carry....attitude of Airport staff at Lahore was simply disgusting thereby adding insult to the injuries....we've been accompanied by a toddler and he was the focal point of attention and care throughout the journey....


I am very Happy for you Hassan.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Bukhari.....


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> How much was fare and baggage allowed by Emirates?


We have booked through IOM and the one way fare for two adults and one infant was PKR137K and 40KG baggage allowance.


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

How to approach IOM on their website for this and how long before one intends to fly ? 
What was adult fare then and did IOM helped in getting discount or they favored in excess baggage only ?


----------



## AArshad (Apr 24, 2012)

congrats on your arrival, and good luck for your future.
did they not give you extra baggage allowance in addition to 40kg because i have heard that when one is immigrating with a one-way ticket, airlines give you about 20 to 30kg extra baggage allowance (I think Emarites and Singapore airlines do).
anyways, once settled can you please update how you have settled in, eg getting a job and all, and what you would adivice people to surely being in baggage when coming. A list would be helpful to those who are planning the move.
thanks


----------



## AArshad (Apr 24, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> It is to add here that luckily* and only because of my very association with this forum,we got our tickets for one way travel from Lahore to Perth reserved through IOM at discounted prices and 40 kg each for adult and 10 Kg for infant Checked-in baggage allowance...... on Emirates Airways.....else I would have had to pay regular prices for the same tickets.....


Please can you explain what is IOM?


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Congrats Hassan 

Yeah keep share your experiences over here
i will be quite helpful for us

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> How to approach IOM on their website for this and how long before one intends to fly ?
> What was adult fare then and did IOM helped in getting discount or they favored in excess baggage only ?


Please contact Mr Irfan Afzal @:

[email protected]
[email protected]

They're very cooperative.

IOM helps both in discounted fare and 10KG additional baggage allowance over and above the standard of 30KG allowance.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

AArshad said:


> Please can you explain what is IOM?


It is a humanitarian organisation,more information could be sought @

IOM - International Organization for Migration

DIAC advises the PR visa holders to contact IOM for subsidised airtickets and generous baggage allowances.


----------



## rafay (Jul 16, 2011)

Dear Hassan

Last year i made visa validation trip to Australia and came back to Pakistan due to some personal reason. This year i plan to go to australia again permenantly with my family. would IOM helps for discounted fare and exra baggage. what documents i would have to give them. do they give disounted voucher or through other options.

cheers


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

rafay said:


> Dear Hassan
> 
> Last year i made visa validation trip to Australia and came back to Pakistan due to some personal reason. This year i plan to go to australia again permenantly with my family. would IOM helps for discounted fare and exra baggage. what documents i would have to give them. do they give disounted voucher or through other options.
> 
> cheers


IOM offers the facility only for the first one-way trip...I am afraid they'd not be able to help now...need to check with IOM,please.

Thanks.


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

What would be per head adult ticket charges?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

millinium_bug said:


> Congrats Hassan
> 
> Yeah keep share your experiences over here
> i will be quite helpful for us
> ...


Sure!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> What would be per head adult ticket charges?


It was PKR64K approx for Lahore to Perth.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

It is to update to you all that I've sorted out my long term rental after an extensive house search exercise....competition is tough and its catch22 situation..which to inspect and which not..which to apply for and which not....and the killing option fee....though I'd not applied for any one on option fee..anyways interim, though very important mission accomplished,next comes job hunt.......so lets see how long it will take to pitch one.........I'll keep you people updated........

Cheers!


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> It is to update to you all that I've sorted out my long term rental after an extensive house search exercise....competition is tough and its catch22 situation..which to inspect and which not..which to apply for and which not....and the killing option fee....though I'd not applied for any one on option fee..anyways interim, though very important mission accomplished,next comes job hunt.......so lets see how long it will take to pitch one.........I'll keep you people updated........
> 
> Cheers!


Best of luck for the job search Hassan


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> It is to update to you all that I've sorted out my long term rental after an extensive house search exercise....competition is tough and its catch22 situation..which to inspect and which not..which to apply for and which not....and the killing option fee....though I'd not applied for any one on option fee..anyways interim, though very important mission accomplished,next comes job hunt.......so lets see how long it will take to pitch one.........I'll keep you people updated........
> 
> Cheers!



Congrats bro.... really glad to know that u have been settled in certain situation ..... And definitely my prayers are with you for job hunting .... InshAllah u will get a good one soon 

Well what is the position of Odd jobs in Perth? What is the paying rate? And what type of Odd jobs are available in market ..... 


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

millinium_bug said:


> Congrats bro.... really glad to know that u have been settled in certain situation ..... And definitely my prayers are with you for job hunting .... InshAllah u will get a good one soon
> 
> Well what is the position of Odd jobs in Perth? What is the paying rate? And what type of Odd jobs are available in market .....
> 
> ...


Why thinking for ODD jobs ?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

millinium_bug said:


> Congrats bro.... really glad to know that u have been settled in certain situation ..... And definitely my prayers are with you for job hunting .... InshAllah u will get a good one soon
> 
> Well what is the position of Odd jobs in Perth? What is the paying rate? And what type of Odd jobs are available in market .....
> 
> ...


Thanks for your wishes.....odd jobs are of multiple kind..... definitely everybody likes to do that's relevant to one's profile........but in case of unavailability there's no option but to opt for odd jobs....hourly rate hovers around AUD20.......

There are much more informed people around they will for sure provide exact info regarding this job market...

Thanks.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

shafaqat309 said:


> Why thinking for ODD jobs ?


Come on Shafaqat ..... u know Perth is not a right place for IT professionals .... that's why i m making my mind for the worst situation .... Of course who want to do odd jobs??? i am just gathering information for the sake of my survival over there ..... and i think u know it very well that a person, who moves to overseas, always burns the boats behind him ....... 



Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

@ Mr. Hassan Waraich,

congrats on the visa and your arrival in Perth. I'm also from Lahore, Pakistan. Just curious to know some things. My field is Telecom Network Engineering but my visa would allow working only outside Perth. So, please tell me if you know anyone with 475 and working in ICT/Telecom/Network fields. It would be a great help.

Regards,
Bilal Aslam


----------



## AArshad (Apr 24, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Yes we've reached safe and sound...AlhamdoLilAllah! It was a mighty long journey!


I read in another thread that you had booked your luggage shipment and were going to get it picked up from customs and quarrantine. 
can you please share the details and let me know how the experience was, did they check it in detail? any cost?
i believe you can bring over household goods without any problem as long as they are not of cane, seeds or food items and things with dirt on it. 
Jazak Allah


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

As I am going to collect the consignment tomorrow so will share the experience later....but there would no customs charges involved,only handling charges would be levied....

Following link might be helpful in determining the nature of goods and items to bring along and their treatment by customs:

Travellers



AArshad said:


> I read in another thread that you had booked your luggage shipment and were going to get it picked up from customs and quarrantine.
> can you please share the details and let me know how the experience was, did they check it in detail? any cost?
> i believe you can bring over household goods without any problem as long as they are not of cane, seeds or food items and things with dirt on it.
> Jazak Allah


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

I've been to customs and quarantine today and have found them extremely friendly and considering,provided one is confident and declare each and everything in the luggage.

I've collected my consignment and it costed (for a 60 KG mighty box) only handling charges by Qantas...and that's it.

Thanks,




Hassan_Warraich said:


> As I am going to collect the consignment tomorrow so will share the experience later....but there would no customs charges involved,only handling charges would be levied....
> 
> Following link might be helpful in determining the nature of goods and items to bring along and their treatment by customs:
> 
> Travellers


----------



## ar4 (Apr 2, 2012)

Congrats Hassan, and thanks for sharing your experience, will be a good reference for anyone travelling soon.
Also regarding the luggage shipment, please do share what were the fare charges for the 60 KG consignment

Best of luck for the job hunt ..


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

The freight charges paid to the freight forwarder were PKR18K.

Thanks for wishes.



ar4 said:


> Congrats Hassan, and thanks for sharing your experience, will be a good reference for anyone travelling soon.
> Also regarding the luggage shipment, please do share what were the fare charges for the 60 KG consignment
> 
> Best of luck for the job hunt ..


----------



## AArshad (Apr 24, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> As I am going to collect the consignment tomorrow so will share the experience later....but there would no customs charges involved,only handling charges would be levied....
> 
> Following link might be helpful in determining the nature of goods and items to bring along and their treatment by customs:
> 
> Travellers



Now that you are there, and may have some idea of the market, what household goods would you advice that one beings from Pakistan, because after checking things online, i feel like one needs to take EVERYTHING  
thanks.... and do keep posting about your settling down experience.
Good luck


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

AArshad said:


> Now that you are there, and may have some idea of the market, what household goods would you advice that one beings from Pakistan, because after checking things online, i feel like one needs to take EVERYTHING
> thanks.... and do keep posting about your settling down experience.
> Good luck


The most important thing to bring along is clothes(might be one years supply atleast).In addition to that the post of anj1976 are very helpful regarding what to take and what not.....computer peripherals are very costly as well,likewise USB extension cables.....

Thanks.


----------



## AArshad (Apr 24, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> The most important thing to bring along is clothes(might be one years supply atleast).In addition to that the post of anj1976 are very helpful regarding what to take and what not.....computer peripherals are very costly as well,likewise USB extension cables.....
> 
> Thanks.


And shoes i guess....
how about furniture? from what i have seen it is verrrrry expensive, it is really that expense of settlling there that is worrying. 
Another thing.... besides a lap top, i was thinking of bringing a PC + monitor and the associated stuff, what do you say?


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

What about taking along CDs, any Piracy rule applies ?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> What about taking along CDs, any Piracy rule applies ?


they did not check my laptop, don't worry u don't need to download "software" again


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

AArshad said:


> And shoes i guess....
> how about furniture? from what i have seen it is verrrrry expensive, it is really that expense of settlling there that is worrying.
> Another thing.... besides a lap top, i was thinking of bringing a PC + monitor and the associated stuff, what do you say?



I don't think bringing furniture/PC would be a good idea,if one has sorted out long term rental before coming then it sounds practical,even then second hand items market is quite developed and cheaper comparatively.......you might've checked gumtree and websites alike?

Thanks.


----------



## alhumrashid_chem (Feb 27, 2013)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> I don't think bringing furniture/PC would be a good idea,if one has sorted out long term rental before coming then it sounds practical,even then second hand items market is quite developed and cheaper comparatively.......you might've checked gumtree and websites alike?
> 
> Thanks.


Assalam brother. I need some information from you. If you don't mind please add me on skype; kawish2005k


----------



## Oasis2013 (Dec 24, 2013)

*New at Perth*

Hi Hassan, 

I just gone through your post & found it very informative & helpful. I have just received my PR for WA & planning to move to Perth in March 2013. I would highly appreciate if you could guide me regarding few of my concerns. 

1. My family is comprising of me, my wife & two kidz (06 & 3.5 Years old), what do you suggest, initially should I come alone or should I bring all of them. I 'll be staying with a relative initially. 

2. By profession I am a business graduate & Procurement professional with 13 years of Experience & doing a pretty good job here in Lahore. what is Job scene in Perth & prospects of getting settled and find a job in my field. whats jobs can be done initially to survive (odd jobs). 

3. if you could share your experience of getting settled over there? I would highly appreciate your candid feedback as I am totally unaware of the situation over there & I'll be coming by leaving a very good job here in Pakistan. if you don't mind please share your contact inf / number, I can give you a call to discuss in detail my fears). I would highly appreciate your feedback. Regards


----------



## Abrar warriach (Nov 8, 2013)

Good Going :flypig:


----------

